# iPod Music on Sunsail



## akbear49 (Aug 27, 2012)

Greetings All

We will be heading out on our first BVI charter in November. Does anyone have any experience with using their iPods for a music source.

The "Essential Information" section advises that I'd need an I-trip or FM transmitter.

Any help will be appreciated, what have you used that worked best?

Thanx
akbear49


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I am going to put this in a more apporpriate forum.

Brian


----------



## jtsails (Mar 14, 2011)

It really depends on the age of the boat you get. I have chartered with Sunsail the last two years (in St. Martin). In 2011 we had a 3 year old 39i and I used a card that plugged into the headphone jack. This year we had a new 41 that had a usb port on the stereo. I would suggest taking both cords along with an inexpensive fm transmitter just in case. If you end up using a headphone type cord you will also need a 12v charge cord.
James


----------



## akbear49 (Aug 27, 2012)

thanx James, will do. We are going out on a new 41 footer. The Catalinas I've chartered up here in Alaska have had a plug in cord for our iPod that was really easy to use, similar to the jack we have in our car


----------

